# Unable to Upload ANY files to the internet.



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

I have been wrestling this problem for a while now, whenever I try and upload things to the internet, e.g. pictured to Facebook, or documents to emails on Hotmail, they just won't upload.

I went to speedtest.net and my download works fine, but it tells me my upload isn't working. 

I have no idea what I can do, whether it's a firewall problem I don't know. I'm aware I need to give more information but I am not sure what you need to know. Please ask :smile:. 

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Let's start off with something basic for now. Disable any Firewall or Security software from the problematic computer then followed by the Power Cycle of your Devices, see below procedure.

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.

Try to upload again and see if issue persist, if not we'll try something else.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

No luck :/.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue? Have you tried to upload with a wired connection to your modem or router?

Also, pls. try this in a different computer and see if issue persist.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Mine is wired, and yes my other computer also on a wired connection works just fine.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have Security Software installed in your computer such as McAfee, Norton or ZoneAlarm?


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Kaspersky, But i used to have NOD32, and the same problem occurred then. I will do next time I boot it up.
Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's remove your Kaspersky for now, pls. install this removal tool. You should try MSE, you won't have any issues.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Removed and Installed, is there anything else I can try?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You didn't reinstall Kaspersky back, correct?

Also, restart your computer, Tap F8, in here select Safe Mode with Networking, see if you're able to upload.

Install/run Malwarebytes and there's no need to post results.


----------

